

Radar data suggests missing Malaysia plane flown deliberately toward Andamans - orjan
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/14/us-malaysia-airlines-radar-exclusive-idUSBREA2D0DG20140314

======
SuperChihuahua
"The only airport in the islands is Vir Savarkar Airport in Port Blair, which
has scheduled services to Kolkata and Chennai and Delhi, Banglore and
Bhubaneswar. The airport is under control of the Indian Navy. Only Daytime
flying is allowed."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andaman_Islands](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andaman_Islands)

~~~
youngtaff
There's also places like Great Coco Island
([https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Great+Coco+Island/@14.13...](https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Great+Coco+Island/@14.1367186,93.3710885,3762m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x3091a304ab96e3d5:0xea3c550e992d3a6f))
which is within range but the runway is a bit short for a 777

